# Ambivert? ENTJ/INTJ



## Citizen of the World

So I'm certain that I'm an XNTJ, but I'm not sure about E/I. 

Extroverted traits: 

I'm fairly outgoing.
I have no problem talking to people for a long time. Even strangers, if they have something interesting to say.
I like being around people.
I like being the center of attention.
I talk pretty loudly (not in an uncontrollabe fashion, just a confident one).

Introverted traits:

I hate being part of a crowd (I like having my own crowd when I'm the center of attention, though).
I don't mind being alone. I often enjoy it.
I can get bored with someone, if it's a boring person. But I'm never bored alone.
I have a rich iner world. Or is that just a trait of Ns?

So what do the experts think?


----------



## penchant

Suggestion: The best way of getting beyond the sterotypes for introverts and extraverts, is to look at cognitive functions... (http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html)

Any type will have two extraverted functions and two introverted functions in their setup, so a reasonable well-balanced personality will have both introverted and extraverted traits - without that making them an "ambivert".

If you are heavilty introvert or heavily extraverted, you will rely primarily on these two (of the four) functions. In either case, figuring out which functions you introvert and which you extravert, will be a great way to figure out your type... :happy:


----------



## Kathryne

And all this time... I thought I was alone. Recently I posted on my blog about this exact thing, and rather than copy it all out here, I will just link...
A Eulogy Awesome Possum

If you are an INTJ, your functions will read Ni, Te, Fi, Se.
If you are an ENTJ, your functions will read Te, Ni, Se, Fi.

There is not too much of a difference... the pairs would simply be flipped in their order. Depending on which you are called upon to exercise most, this is not a very helpful way to determine your extra/intro-version.

I think that for xNTJs, the E vs I does not make so much of a difference as for, say, xSFPs (ISFP vs ESFP? world of difference). Because we are independent by nature, even ENTJs tend to stand alone and stand out from the crowd. Also because of that independence, INTJs can be very confident, even in social interactions. Thus an ENTJ could consider herself introverted and vice versa. I think you need to look at the total type descriptions, not the individual letters, to decide.

I think the main discrepancies between the two are:
ENTJs = action-oriented; INTJs = plan-oriented
ENTJs = driven to take charge... always; INTJs = judge whether to lead based on competency of current leadership

Depending on my situation I will take after either. But I am still in high school, living with my introverted parents and my graduating class of 5 people. I think I shall live as an ANTJ until I see how I perform in the "real world."


----------



## Citizen of the World

Thanks, Kathryne. A few days ago I've come to the conclusion that I am an extrovert, so case closed.

"I think the main discrepancies between the two are:
ENTJs = action-oriented; INTJs = plan-oriented
ENTJs = driven to take charge... always; INTJs = judge whether to lead based on competency of current leadership"

Thanks for making me certain. Again.


----------



## Citizen of the World

Kathryne said:


> Depending on my situation I will take after either. But I am still in high school, living with my introverted parents and my graduating class of 5 people. I think I shall live as an ANTJ until I see how I perform in the "real world."


I'm still in high school too, by the way.


----------



## RobynC

*Citizen of the World*



> I hate being part of a crowd (I like having my own crowd when I'm the center of attention, though).


Well, that doesn't make you introverted; that just makes you self-centered.


----------

